# Ice fish Indian Lake Pics!



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

Nice fish


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Location Indian. Ice Conditions this past weekend 2.5 - 7" depending where you were fishing. I was on 4-5," 90% of the weekend. depth 3- 5' on all species. crappies/bluegills on tungsten,ice jigs, tipped with spike. Saugeye on Orange Snakie Rattlers the bigger size. Some on gold and orange pimple. Snakie did better. 1 crappie on a Vibe. Water clarity- stained to clean. i saw 3 guys on NF yesterday but did not test it! I'd say some of NF is good ice, other parts would be thin because some of it was open 3 days ago. If your not a LOCAL, I would not venture on the NF side of long Island!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for the solid info carp


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

fished northfork Monday on 5", should be real solid now.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Can anyone give me a snow up-date for the indian lake area? Inly a dusting was forecasted a couple days ago,but i assume they got more.... 
Thanks again guys....


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Can anyone give me a snow up-date for the indian lake area? Inly a dusting was forecasted a couple days ago,but i assume they got more....
> Thanks again guys....


I live just a little north of Indian and we got between 2 and 3 inches.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

dcool said:


> I live just a little north of Indian and we got between 2 and 3 inches.


Sounds good,i appreciate that!


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Just drove by. Open water in front of Bass Pro


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Carp were you there Saturday or Sunday? I fished Sunday from 12:30-4:00.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I had similar results except for the crappie


----------



## IKfish (Nov 8, 2017)

These pics made me miss the past fishing days even more, but i just can't stand the cold to go ice fishing.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

fished last night, 5" maybe 6, slow till 4:30...5, about a 45 minute window fish were hitting. Sorry no pics I'm still a dinasoar


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

odell daniel said:


> fished northfork Monday on 5", should be real solid now.


I fished it last night and caught a couple! 5 - 6". You catch any?


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

IKfish said:


> These pics made me miss the past fishing days even more, but i just can't stand the cold to go ice fishing.


Ice shanty! 70 degrees inside!


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

quackpot said:


> Carp were you there Saturday or Sunday? I fished Sunday from 12:30-4:00.


Both Sat. and Sun! But I move a lot. I fished several different places on the lake!


----------



## german shorthair (Jun 22, 2007)

Heading to indian Saturday morning. Haven't fished indian in years since buckeye lake is so close to me. Thinking of just wondering back in the game reserve. Just seeing what your guys take on this.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

carp said:


> I fished it last night and caught a couple! 5 - 6". You catch any?


caught a couple, lost a monster at the hole, one of the biggest I have seen in a while, had one come shooting up into my shanty, lure popped out and the fish did one big flop and landed head first in the hole. Indian is so shallow when you set the hook the fish is at the hole immediately, catches me off guard sometimes. I'm planning on fishing after work today.


----------

